# Social Groups



## Aisteru (Jan 14, 2009)

What happened to the layout of the Social Groups. I only looked at Thinking Heads, but everything is flipped. Was this decided on at some point? If it was a concious decision and people agreed to it, I don't have a problem with it; but, if my vote still counts, I liked it the way it was. Just wondering what everyone else thought/ if anyone knew anything more.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 14, 2009)

The changed look is the result of the recent software upgrade. In my opinion, it works and looks better this way.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm with Aisteru and not just because I tend to flip out whenever the word "change" is used. It was easier to see if there had been any recent activity and who had posted.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 8, 2010)

Is there a way for group leaders to give the group a unique avatar? It seems to defeat the purpose of having them if all are identical.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know if this is only for moderators or not, but when you enter a specific group, there is a line of options at the bottom -- just above where it gives you the "All times are... The time now is..." message. One of them is Edit Group and that's where you can choose a group's icon. Let me know if that's available to common folk of cave and dell.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 8, 2010)

We indeed have Edit Group, but no such Icon option is found there.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 8, 2010)

It doesn't look like this?







According to forum options:



> *Enable Social Group Image Icons*
> 
> If this is enabled users who create groups will be able to upload a group icon that will be displayed when viewing the group, and as a smaller version when viewing group listings.
> 
> Note: Social Group Image Icons are always limited to 200px by 200px.



This option is (and has been) turned on, so group creators, at least, should be able to post a group avatar.

Anyhow, I must go, my niece and I are off to construct the abominable snowman.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 8, 2010)

That second box does not exist.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 8, 2010)

Try it now.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!.........


----------

